# Transferring money to Direct Shares account?



## ne0h (29 September 2006)

Probably a stupid question,but how do i transfer money from my stgeorge bank account to direct shares.None of my bank accounts are linked to directshares.Is there a way to transfer money by bpay?


----------



## Julia (29 September 2006)

ne0h said:
			
		

> Probably a stupid question,but how do i transfer money from my stgeorge bank account to direct shares.None of my bank accounts are linked to directshares.Is there a way to transfer money by bpay?




Have you asked the bank???

Julia


----------



## ne0h (29 September 2006)

Not yet.will give them a call.


----------



## scranch (29 September 2006)

When I opened my a/c with directshares I was asked to nominate a bank account for trading which was easy as direct shares was stgeorge at that time.I just gave details of our everyday freedom cheque a/c.Whenever I buy a direct debit automatically takes the money out,if I sell money goes back in.Just have to make sure enough is in the a/c to settle.
When I first started they would deposit on same day as sale,but now seems to take3+t.
Try ringing directshare help,or emailing them,for best course of action.
If you want to sell you need to get access to your funds as easily as possible.
Brian


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2006)

ne0h said:
			
		

> Not yet.will give them a call.



neo, would appreciate your advice when you get it sorted - gee but we were spoilt with directshares - compared to the new sytem.   Who says that chaos theory isnt alive and well.     Maybe we should sign a petition "I for one will withdraw my $876.30!!!"


----------



## ne0h (30 September 2006)

I rang st george yesterday and they told me that i cant have my bank account directly linked to my direct shares account anymore.They said i have to set up a payee account and that i should contact direct shares to do so.But even then how do i transfer money from direct shares back to my bank account.I will ring direct shares on tuesday though i have a funny feeling that they will just tell me to ring st george.This new system is a joke


----------



## scranch (30 September 2006)

As far as I know my StGeorge account is still linked with my directshares account,although it shows the available funds as about$1000 more than I have in the everyday account which is the linked a/c.
When everything transferred across the StGeorge a/c just seemed to transfer across.I bought some ARQ shares last week and the money came out of St George as normal.
If they stop the linking of the accounts I will be going somewhere else as it was the convenience of the money going in and out of my a/c that has kept me with them.
I think Comsec will let you have a linked CBA a/c,and they may be cheaper.
I already have another a/c with another broker,I may have to transfer some money into the a/c that they hold.
Have your bank accounts been linked with Directshares all along,or are you just trying to link them up now?
I have been with directshares since the old days when they were StGeorge,before HSBC came on the scene a while ago.
Brian


----------

